# Adding 100% oxygen to tank?



## knotical (Jan 6, 2010)

Hope this isn't a stupid question but has anyone ever used an oxygen bottle to pump pure oxygen into a tank? As in a daily routine. A small 12 cubic bottle can't be that expensive and a daily shot of 100% oxygen would seem to be a good idea. I have a 29 bio cube and have concerns about the closed top and the off gassing. Bruce


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Why don't you just simply add live plants? That'll be plenty sufficient oxygen for the fish and on top its gonna look nice & natural.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Was this post intended to be in the saltwater section? It sounds like a freshwater topic.


----------



## knotical (Jan 6, 2010)

It was intended for the saltwater section. Just curious if there would be any down side to the process. I have read a number of articles regarding the oxygenation of the water and how a covered tank is prone to problems. Bruce


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm sorry  then just scrap my answer there that makes no sense then sorry :lol:


----------



## dan3321 (Jan 31, 2010)

As far as I know you can't inject oxygen directly into water. When you use an air stone it's the agitation at the surface that causes the exchange of gases and is the same as any other form of agitation.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

knotical said:


> It was intended for the saltwater section. Just curious if there would be any down side to the process. I have read a number of articles regarding the oxygenation of the water and how a covered tank is prone to problems. Bruce


Honestly, I am a reading nut case and never stop reading everything I can get my hands on about this hobby. I have never heard of oxygen being directly added to the water. I have always run covered tanks, and the key is good water movement. 

If you have a sump, there is a ton of gas exchange taking place. If you don't have a sump, a hang on skimmer goes a long way to providing an oxygen enriched environment, and a power head directed at the water surface will break up any oils. Ideally a surface skimmer would be used in conjunction with the hang on skimmer to eliminate these oils.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

a stupid question is one not asked.

just aim one of your powerheads slightly up so the surface of the water has some kind of movement however it doesnt have to be splashing everywhere, infact splashing anywhere. the more the water moves around on the surface the better gas exchange. the more water surface exposed the better gas exchange occurs, but at the same time more evaporation.
shooting oxygen into the water, will just bubble to the surface exactly like dan3321 states. the bubbles will disrupt the surface, helping the gas exchange, which is the same result as using a powerhead to disrupt the surface, without the cost. even if you used a bubble diffuser of some sort i dont think it would be anymore effective then good water circulation and a proper stocking attitude.
welcome to the forum.


----------



## knotical (Jan 6, 2010)

Pasfur said:


> Honestly, I am a reading nut case and never stop reading everything I can get my hands on about this hobby.


----------



## knotical (Jan 6, 2010)

onefish2fish said:


> a stupid question is one not asked.
> 
> just aim one of your powerheads slightly up so the surface of the water has some kind of movement however it doesnt have to be splashing everywhere, infact splashing anywhere. the more the water moves around on the surface the better gas exchange. the more water surface exposed the better gas exchange occurs, but at the same time more evaporation.
> shooting oxygen into the water, will just bubble to the surface exactly like dan3321 states. the bubbles will disrupt the surface, helping the gas exchange, which is the same result as using a powerhead to disrupt the surface, without the cost. even if you used a bubble diffuser of some sort i dont think it would be anymore effective then good water circulation and a proper stocking attitude.
> welcome to the forum.


That is how my tank is set up and thank you. If I put an air stone in the tank would it be more effective in the tank or in the sump next to my pump? I would prefer to not have any hoakey bubbles coming up out of my display. Thanks for all the input. Bruce


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i think in your situation heats going to be more of an issue then the gas exchange. i wouldnt put an air stone at all.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Also, air stones cause salt creep to become a major problem.

Reading this thread, did I come off harsh somewhere? If so, my apologies. Not intended.


----------



## knotical (Jan 6, 2010)

No Pasfur you did not come off harsh. I misread your post and replied a little too quick. I went ahead and put an airstone in my sump with my pump. The water is churning quite nicely. Too bad there is no way (that I know of ) to measure the oxygen content of the water.
Maybe a little off subject but I am an avid fly fisherman. The best fisheries are those of tail waters.( below a damn). The water is highly oxygenated and the fish in these waters are bigger and stronger than any other type of fishery. IMO this is a direct result of the oxygen in the water, which in turn creates a great food source. 
I am just trying to have the healthiest tank possible and looking at any options. Bruce


----------



## Warpig (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm admittedly a total newb... But looking at this from a different point of view. I would imagine the oxygen would gather beneath the top/cover and become fairly dangerous as pure oxygen is very flammable. Nobody mentioned this but I though it worth mentioning as I'm sure your goal is not to start your house on fire or worse yourself.

Nick


----------



## Lineatus (Jul 1, 2009)

Adding O2 is overkill and the surface agitation is all you'll ever need. Anything that adds bubbles to the water that break on the surface will splash salt everywhere and cause you more problems in maintenance. 

There are test kits that can tell you how much disolved oxygen you have in your water too.


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

If you have a sump than the water cascading down to the sump will oxygenate the water just fine. Adding an airstone will increase this, but is unneccassary, and will cause salt-creep, as others have mentioned. There is also a gas exchange at the water's surface, which is increased with agitation. I have my return pump outlets right at the water's surface to disrupt the surface. Partly for oxygenation, but more to keep the water moving and keep the buildup of that film of DOCs on the surface from forming.


----------

